# Report Writing Software



## JDTreeLakeTahoe (Apr 5, 2009)

Can anyone recommend some good Arborist report writing software? Preferably for Mac, but any suggestions will be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Tree Dr. (Apr 12, 2009)

*reports*

Hi, 
I don't know much about software for trees besides "arborgold"?
What type of reports are you writing? I have been doing more of this lately for tree evaluations using microsoft word I am wanting to create a database of trees and and plants on clients property for marketing/monitoring.
I also made a boilerplate eval form with fill in the blanks. Looks more pro than totally handwritten. 
Maybe laptop,digicam with printer in the truck is the ticket, get a printed report to client asap.


----------



## JDTreeLakeTahoe (Apr 13, 2009)

*Reports-thanks*



Tree Dr. said:


> Hi,
> I don't know much about software for trees besides "arborgold"?
> What type of reports are you writing? I have been doing more of this lately for tree evaluations using microsoft word I am wanting to create a database of trees and and plants on clients property for marketing/monitoring.
> I also made a boilerplate eval form with fill in the blanks. Looks more pro than totally handwritten.
> Maybe laptop,digicam with printer in the truck is the ticket, get a printed report to client asap.


------------------------
I just got certified by ISA as an Arborist and was going to provide clients with mainly hazard eval's and bug ID. I'm using Quickbooks for invoicing, etc. which does the job there but thought there might be some good templates for use in another program. Arborgold looks good, but I use a Mac. Think I'll just create my own templates with a word processor. Thanks for your help.


----------



## VL07 (Apr 13, 2009)

I've writen up a few evaluations, and what helped me was the book, Writing effective reports. Plus use the Tree Hazard evaluaton form supplied by ISA as a checklist when on site. As for software, just use word.


----------



## daceymathers (May 4, 2011)

Style Report is a Java Report Writing Software application.Style Report software enables enhanced query, reporting, and analysis capabilities with real-time access to data regardless of source, format or platform. It Deliver professional, high fidelity presentation and Transform and manipulate raw data


----------



## Silentmtn3 (May 15, 2011)

JDTreeLakeTahoe said:


> ------------------------
> I just got certified by ISA as an Arborist and was going to provide clients with mainly hazard eval's and bug ID. I'm using Quickbooks for invoicing, etc. which does the job there but thought there might be some good templates for use in another program. Arborgold looks good, but I use a Mac. Think I'll just create my own templates with a word processor. Thanks for your help.


 
I use quickbooks to create all of my estimates and invoices. I have extensively modified quickbooks so that I am able to track the type of customer (residential, commercial, municipal, etc), the type of work (pruning, removal, stump grinding, storm damage, etc), the demographics (location or part of town the customer is in) of the customer. 

I am able to verify that the customer is the owner of the property and not a renter, the parcel and subdivision of the property is listed on the paperwork. You don't want to get into a situation where a renter is trying to have work done without the property owners permission.

I have attached two PDF files that I created to show a example of an estimate and an invoice. I hope it helps you. If you have any questions, email me at [email protected].

Brian


----------



## daceymathers (Jun 22, 2011)

JDTreeLakeTahoe said:


> Can anyone recommend some good Arborist report writing software? Preferably for Mac, but any suggestions will be helpful.
> Thanks


 
There are various report writing software you can select any one that you like.Microsoft office 2007 and other writing software can be used to make the report .So use what ever writing software you are using for creating reports.


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Jun 27, 2011)

I right exactly what I did on my quickbook invoices and use that for my customers history


----------



## RJG (Jul 3, 2011)

*Report Writing*

If you are going to write arborist's reports I would also suggest getting the book from the ISA "A Consultants Guide to Writing Effective Reports" put out by ASCA (American Society of Consulting Arborists). All your reports should have the requisite five items at a minimum: Assignment, Observations, Discussion, Conclusion, and Recommendations as formatted in the guide. You can also have these items in a "form report" that is really simple. I have a sample "form report" made up that you could get printed in triplicate NCR that you can give to a client on site (email or PM me if you are interested). I also have some sample letter reports that follow the format that I could give to you as well.
ASCA has two webinars on their website, one is report writing and the other is risk assessments. They are not cheep but they may be worth checking out if you are doing these sorts of things. If you really want to learn how to write reports then go to the ASCA Academy next time it is on the west coast (again, not cheap, but worth it).
I don't know of any report writing software per se since I just use the Pages software from Apple or Microsoft Word and have created some templates. I have heard that the Dragon speech recognition software can speed up the process if you do a lot of lengthy reports.

Cheers,

Rick
BCMA WE-4341B
RCA #496
CTRA #904 
[email protected]
Registered Consulting Arborist® #496 – Board Certified Master Arborist WE-4341B | Consulting Arborists Serving Santa Cruz and the San Francisco Bay Area


----------



## victoria stiles (Aug 10, 2011)

JDTreeLakeTahoe said:


> Can anyone recommend some good Arborist report writing software? Preferably for Mac, but any suggestions will be helpful.
> Thanks


You should use latex. It has been around for as long as computers, and is completely up-to-date.


----------

